# PHP Display_Error Off?



## fro (Mar 19, 2004)

ok after doing a script and not getting any error i was like hmm.. something is wrong lol

i went and did a script with erros and no errors showed 

i did the code


```
<? phpinfo(); ?>
```
and it showed that i have display_error off, thats weird

i went and checked the config and it says that display_error is on 

what can be the problem? anyone know?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

What happens if you add this to the beginning of your script

```
ini_set('display_errors',1);
```


----------

